# ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

saw this on the honda site if anyone is interested on a macco paint job, ( looks good to me if your on a buget)
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=1563066


----------



## hardcore hooligan (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (vdubkid06)*

i herd that maco was tring to renew there reputation as a true bodyshop







i got offered reallllll good money to be a first string painter at one, couldn't bring myself to do it







i like to sleep at night


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (hardcore hooligan)*

i would do it on a daily driver thats about it


----------



## Blackwheel'n (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (vdubkid06)*

There is no doubt that they have some talented painters. They do it all day; they know how to spray. Its a question of preperation, or lack there of. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (hardcore hooligan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hardcore hooligan* »_i herd that maco was tring to renew there reputation as a true bodyshop







i got offered reallllll good money to be a first string painter at one, couldn't bring myself to do it







i like to sleep at night









x2


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (Blackwheel'n)*

i would do my own prep/taping and taking off the lights etc... so the only thing they have to do is just prime and paint.


----------



## myoldmetal (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (vdubkid06)*

I used to do bodywork at Maaco, and ended up quitting cuz they wanted me to "butch" too many cars.
But, on a good note, the painters can lay down some paint, and if you strip the car, and have a good bodyman straighten your car out and block sand it with some good filler primer, Maaco paint jobs can look great. Its all in the prep


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (myoldmetal)*

So, what is the forum's opinion on how these Maaco jobs would look if someone put a little time into them after they were sprayed? Or conversely, what could I do (with my little to no paint and body knowledge) before sending the car to Maaco? I've only got about 1650 that I can spend on paint after buying all my new body parts and rebuilding my trans, so I'm looking for a cheaper way out while still maintaining quality. If it comes down to quality vs. wait till later, I'll just wait, but I am still left wondering after all these threads if this is a viable option.
edit: After scouring the intarwebs, I still haven't seen a Maaco job that looks good. Perhaps I am missing it, but if anyone has got a pic or a link, post up. Otherwise, the Golf isn't getting painted just yet. 


_Modified by hover at 10:50 PM 8-9-2007_


----------



## mattsaudi90 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (hover)*

Maaco paint was rated iffy when I lived in Ohio. Havent been in Tennessee long enough yet lol. My buddy had a F150 painted there, and it looked pretty good! The prep work didnt seem bad at all. I think it boils down to two things:
How good the painter that day is,
And how early your car gets in. If it is one of the last ones, he just wants to get done, and home lol.


----------



## RageX2 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (mattsaudi90)*

Id say if your going to paint a car... WAIT, spend the time and money to do it RIGHT or you will be kicking yourself because of the money you wasted. If you must do anything tackle getting the car prepped now and have it sanded and bondo'ed or what ever needs to be done to make all the panels straight. Then shoot the car with a couple coats of primer and run it like that until you have found a good paint shop to take it to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myoldmetal (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (RageX2)*

Ok, being a bodyman/painter myself, here is my opinion:
Go on craigslist or other classifieds and find a bodyman that does sidework....or network a little and find a bodyman that does cash side jobs....most bodymen do sidework.
Spend the time to do prep right. TAKE THE CAR APART!!!! If you mask stuff off, it will look like ****. Nice bodywork makes the paintjob. You can get a nice repaint at Maaco for about $800-1000 with clearcoat.....this is good, cuz then you want to wetsand and polish the car after its sprayed. Bottom line....you can do this for your budget if you can get a bodyguy that works for cash.
Hope this helps....Blake


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (myoldmetal)*

maaco still uses sh*t materials.... end of story...


----------



## Spray Junkie (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (DuBLiFeh2o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBLiFeh2o* »_maaco still uses sh*t materials.... end of story...

X2


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (drethepainter)*

Most use Nason paints. Not for nothing Ive seen quite a few big name shops get Nason materials from the shop by me when Im there. 
Funny thing about Nason is its made by Dupont so when you go to the body shop and they tell you the use Dupont, They may very well be using Nason.


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

We use aksenol Nobel where i work.. Like alot of shops we have ppl who half ass jobs and they dont come out good but its the prep work that can make a big difference and stuff they use to prep and paint. Clear coats are what usually get done bad...


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Guyver96)*

for all you guys that either paint and or got a paint job, what would be a price for a really good glossy paint job?


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

Where i work we just put an extra layer of clear giveing it that deep wet look and price depends on the car, work done to it but average about 3 to 4 grand complete prep work and paint...


----------



## AKrett (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (Guyver96)*

I would say between 3 and 5 grand depending on bodywork needed, and if it is a color change or a respray. If you start doing custom body/fab work the price will jump dramatically!


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (AKrett)*

yep, usually a normal paint job, with nothing other than tape, scuff and spray is like 3500-4k


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

first off Maacos use either Duponts nason or their higher line OR they use Sherwin Williams Dimenson or our High Line Ultra 7000. 
The biggest thing is you get what you pay for. Yes the bodywork is a major factor but at the same time its also how the paint is mixed and if its nto properly done then it could fudge things up as well as how is the painter feeling that day. 
Maacos will do a good job if you pay for it. they are a production shop so they are geared toward producing a ton o paint jobs


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (vwbmx)*

i paint aircraft for the navy. the biggest thing to painting is always the prep. Anyone can shot a spray gun and paint a car with just a little practice. but sanding it and getting the oils out and cleaning it real good is very important. plus if you take is somewhere and if they did a half *** job and the paint starts to peel or chip take it back. im pretty sure they will do it better the next time. I had this one body shop paint and within 2 months it was bubbling. i took it back and they repainted it. they took more time into it and looked better. And i didn't have to pay for them to redo it. Just my opinion though. good luck.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (steaguejr)*

vwbmx, do u sell maaco paint? how much to paint my car.


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (bloody dismemberment)*

ttt


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (bloody dismemberment)*

Bloody i will kill you haha jst messin bro whats up and yes I do sell to Maacos as well. Anyone need paint hit me up I will get you a discount on it just mention vortex. I have special pricing. Tim


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (vwbmx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (vdubkid06)*

i just got my car done at maaco. unfortunately i can't tell you how it looks because i haven't picked it up yet. the replaced the windshield, repaired the rust around the windshield frame (it's a mk2) and got a full respray.
the reason i went this route was a couple of reasons. for starters, it's not a show car and i plan to put a lot of highway miles on it... i don't want a paint job that i'm afraid to get rock chips in. second, even bad rust repair is better than no rust repair. it's a preventative fix to keep my car from developing more serious paint problems later. i basically had to get the whole thing resprayed because the repairs around the windshield would be too hard to blend with 18 year old paint.
total i'll be paying in the ballpark of $700-800... and for that price for a rust free daily vr6 jetta coupe is exactly what i was looking for. will it be perfect? probably not. will it be show quality? not likely. but it's a single stage enamel paint on a car that's not worth putting a $5000 paint job on.
just my $.02


----------



## psilo (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (vdubkid06)*

what is say the grade of a factory paint job... i don't mean a "black magic" but a standard silver or black paint job... I mean i'd like to have my car repainted at some point because it's looking dull but my car is pretty much stock and I'm not a paint or body guy... is maaco generally on par or maybe possibly above the level of a stock job?


----------



## astiles3290 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (vdubkid06)*

a friend of mine had his truck painted at maaco and they didn't even wash the car when he went to pick it up they had painted over the dirt on the quarters!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (astiles3290)*


_Quote, originally posted by *astiles3290* »_a friend of mine had his truck painted at maaco and they didn't even wash the car when he went to pick it up they had painted over the dirt on the quarters!

i hear things like this from time to time, but i assume they're pretty isolated to particular places with particular painters.


----------



## Mini all day (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (MyCarIsRed)*

I remember my dad getting his van maaco'ed back like 9 years ago. It was an 83 dodge with the roof covered in surface rust. The paint lasted well for about four years, when he sold it for $1. The only blemish I could remember as a 13 year old kid was that it had a spot about the size of a quarter that was peeling off the side. I agree on a maaco job if its a daily driver beater, but not on anything that you want to look halfway decent. I think my first paintjob on my first car was way better than I would ever get from maaco, and probably better than low end body shops. The only thing that killed it was my lack of detaliling ability.


----------



## ReflexGolf (Apr 24, 2005)

more of the times a ****ty paint job reflects on the prep work not the painter. i paint in a body shop and i am told to paint some "questionable" work. i would suggest waiting and taking to to a small body who would value you more as a customer. a place like maaco only cares about quantity, not quality. where as a small body shop would be more concerned with you returning for future body work and referring them to friends/family. just my .02


----------



## EurostarTECH (Jan 2, 2008)

my friend just got his mustang painted there 3 months ago. already starting to chip


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (EurostarTECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EurostarTECH* »_my friend just got his mustang painted there 3 months ago. already starting to chip

all of their paint comes with a 2 year warranty, so he really should look into that. i just got my jetta painted... paint looks great! a tiny bit of run in 1 spot that will never be seen and there's overspray on pretty much EVERYTHING, but the paint itself looks great! i'm happy with it having only paid $700 along with the installation of a new windshield. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
all of their paint comes with a 2 year warranty, so he really should look into that. i just got my jetta painted... paint looks great! a tiny bit of run in 1 spot that will never be seen and there's overspray on pretty much EVERYTHING, but the paint itself looks great! i'm happy with it having only paid $700 along with the installation of a new windshield. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Can you please post pics and which Maaco did the work. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If that is a problem then just e-mail them to me. [email protected]


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (92rado2.8)*

i'm working on pictures. the car is in a few thousand pieces right now and i'm trying to get it all back together. i got it done in hillsborough, NJ but apparently there is another one somewhere close that is know for doing exceptional work (by maaco standards anyway). i'll post pics as soon as i get them... it will probably be this weekend sometime. i have 90% of the trim back together & re-dyed and just need another day or so to get it completely back to looking like a car. it looks better than the car in the first post. next to no orange peel on the entire car.
p.s. the guy at hillsborough is an ******. treats everyone like dog sh*t. he runs his mouth like he's actually painting it and tries to "muscle" you into your business... he's rude as hell too, but if you see some cars in the lot, take a look. his word isn't worth my pocket lint, but there were some customer cars out front that look really nice. that's what sold me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (RageX2)*

BUMPPPP i went to my local VW dealer and got the bodyshops they use..my front grill looks AMAZING


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (vdubkid06)*

VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif HONDA http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (erikhorn87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erikhorn87* »_VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif HONDA http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









i see you're fairly new to vortex... this is not the mk4, mk5 or r32 forum. next time you think it's a good idea to post something stupid like this... just turn off your computer and walk away. especially coming from someone who drives a 2.0 and probably gets spanked by hondas on a regular.
this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
your unrelated, unnecessary comments http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

don't do it....paint comes by the barrel....cheapest paint on earth....


----------



## zigs16v (May 12, 2005)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (erikhorn87)*

yo erikhorn87 check your im's


----------



## laxer25 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

The fact about maaco is that the people working there can paint, there is no doubt about that, the problem that your going to encounter with these paintjobs is the quality of the paint itself. No matter how much you pay they use the same paint. Its a good 2 year paint job and then its gonna begin to chip/crack/fade. My friend painted with them for 5 years and knows this.


----------



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (laxer25)*

Just our of curiousity, who supplies Maaco with there paints?


_Modified by VRTT at 1:09 AM 3-1-2008_


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i'm working on pictures. the car is in a few thousand pieces right now and i'm trying to get it all back together. i got it done in hillsborough, NJ but apparently there is another one somewhere close that is know for doing exceptional work (by maaco standards anyway). i'll post pics as soon as i get them... it will probably be this weekend sometime. i have 90% of the trim back together & re-dyed and just need another day or so to get it completely back to looking like a car. it looks better than the car in the first post. next to no orange peel on the entire car.
p.s. the guy at hillsborough is an ******. treats everyone like dog sh*t. he runs his mouth like he's actually painting it and tries to "muscle" you into your business... he's rude as hell too, but if you see some cars in the lot, take a look. his word isn't worth my pocket lint, but there were some customer cars out front that look really nice. that's what sold me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pics yet


----------



## laxer25 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VRTT)*

they use s-williams paint, thats why its sucks ass


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (92rado2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92rado2.8* »_
Pics yet









sorry, i'm really REALLY lazy


----------



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Sherwin Williams? To be honest, I was going to paint my car with there base clear system!!


----------



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (VRTT)*

My car is meticulosly prepped for new paint, I need to know how sells high quality paint. What brand do you recommend then?


----------



## laxer25 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VRTT)*

glasurit and house of kolor make good stuff


----------



## mopedman (Aug 15, 2005)

I have known a few people that worked at Maaco. If you do the bodywork, prime it and wet sand it and pay for a signature or supreme it ussually comes out quite good. However it does vary on location and wether the person painting had a few too many drinks the night before. And as for paint recomendations, my Vocational auto body shop uses DuPont and if the cars are prepped correctly, I've seen some fantastic paint jobs from amatuer painters.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (MyCarIsRed)*

i know your fast hates it but LOL that was brutally honest of you to air him out haha..spanked by hondas.i never lost to one until the other day







i was quite dissapointed.. i diddnt realize his turbo was the size of my steering wheel.. i took him until he got traction and then faint cheap "altezaa" taillights were inthe distance.. its stil a honda







garbage...anyway i notice ur in nj..and im a colege student who needs a GOOD paint job for my reiger front lip.. can you recomend me some place? NOT MAACO


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_i know your fast hates it but LOL that was brutally honest of you to air him out haha..spanked by hondas.i never lost to one until the other day







i was quite dissapointed.. i diddnt realize his turbo was the size of my steering wheel.. i took him until he got traction and then faint cheap "altezaa" taillights were inthe distance.. its stil a honda







garbage...anyway i notice ur in nj..and im a colege student who needs a GOOD paint job for my reiger front lip.. can you recomend me some place? NOT MAACO

there's a place called "daves auto body" in flemington, NJ. my friend got some stuff painted there. also, there is a place called "integrity auto body" in west amwell, NJ. both are awesome.
as for fast hondas... my friend raced one in his fully built 2.5rs with a Japanese wrx swap and the same thing happened to him. turns out the kid had upwards of 500whp. he did a burn out til about 80 and as soon as he caught traction my friend said he slingshotted past him like he wasn't moving.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (MyCarIsRed)*

these damn hondas piss me off cheap to make fast cheap to maintain.there just CHEAP for everything.. a clutch is liek 150$? lol


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
there's a place called "daves auto body" in flemington, NJ. my friend got some stuff painted there. also, there is a place called "integrity auto body" in west amwell, NJ. both are awesome.
as for fast hondas... my friend raced one in his fully built 2.5rs with a Japanese wrx swap and the same thing happened to him. turns out the kid had upwards of 500whp. he did a burn out til about 80 and as soon as he caught traction my friend said he slingshotted past him like he wasn't moving.


Integrity blows. Torma left years ago and ever since all the small parts we have had painted by them at the dealer look like someone mixed in playsand with the paint before spraying. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Daves is good though. Nice guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (TRUEBELIEVER)*

Well I took the plungde and choose Glasurit 55 line over Sherwin-Williams Utra II line. I settled on 07 Porsche Guards Red. It was a toss up between this or 07 Audi RS4 Misano Red but I didn't like the fact that Audi required a tri-coat, two transparent base colors, then clear. What do you think?
[IMG]http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii34/WilliamVG/GuardsRed02.jpg[/IMG]
_Modified by VRTT at 9:11 PM 3-3-2008_


_Modified by VRTT at 9:25 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## hamburgl3r (Sep 28, 2007)

anyone in california have a bad wrap with maaco? Im looking to respray the rado its stock dragon green color and my buddys lookin to get his girls mk1 pink or yellow, or some stupid ass color. no ones posted maaco pics yet either! anyone got some maaco job pics!?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (hamburgl3r)*









my coupe is directly behind the Fahrenheit gti... that's the best pic i've got so far!


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Can anybody just take 5 minutes and take a couple of pics for us people who drive race cars and want cheap paint








Seriously, please


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (92rado2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92rado2.8* »_Can anybody just take 5 minutes and take a couple of pics for us people who drive race cars and want cheap paint








Seriously, please









i would but i don't get home from work until after dark so it's not really ideal photo taking time. on the weekends i'm usually busy doing other stuff. maybe one of these days i'll drive it to work and take some pics during the day.


----------



## allmotorvr11 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

my car is there now. a buddy of mine runs the place and he owes me.. i will let you know how it turns out


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (allmotorvr11)*

Bump back up for some Pics, you lazy people


----------



## gvr-4mkIV (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (92rado2.8)*

Honestly, if I had a complete turd I wanted to shine up a bit..and didnt have access to a booth/didnt want to spray it, I still dont know if I would consider maaco...Yes, it is REDICULOUSLY cheap, which is great for cheap car that doesnt see much sun.
Absolutely never allow maaco to do ANY body work, whether its dings, or rust.
I worked with a guy who had a short time experience (~2 months) at a maaco in chicago. He said saying he was embarrassed he worked there is an understatement. In one instance, he was repairing a rust hole..cutting it out, plating and welding, duraglass etc..The owner stopped him in his tracks, grabbed a handful of used sandpaper, paper towels, whatever was around, stuffed it in the hole, and piled on the mud. 
If I did EVERYTHING up to paint, didnt have a compressor and wanted something like a flat black turd, I would consider maaco.
Once you hear what goes on there, I would reconsider.


----------



## allmotorvr11 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (gvr-4mkIV)*

in maacos defense, they are all independantly owned and operated. they one in turnersville ,nj uses nothing but Dupont paint.from what i understand is decent. and as far as them doing crappy work.. they have a contract with enteprise rental cars who constantly QC their work. i personally know the manager and the shop manager(who is working on my car) and they both seem to be very knowledgable. as soon as i can figure out how to get pics on here i will post them.


----------



## allmotorvr11 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (allmotorvr11)*

so far this is what i got....
http://i46.photobucket.com/alb...2.jpg
http://i46.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
http://s46.photobucket.com/alb...7.jpg
http://s46.photobucket.com/alb...5.jpg
http://s46.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (allmotorvr11)*

cant wait to see it when its done !!


----------



## codeblack (Feb 14, 2008)

Whats with all the Honda hatoraid? 
I'd consider Maaco for a quick spray, but for the same price I'd rather buy a gun, compressor, and paint and do it myself.. Learning FTW..


----------



## allmotorvr11 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (codeblack)*

i dont have time to do it myself... and for the price i paid.. i really couldnt beat it


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (codeblack)*

and i don't have a garage so that kinda puts a damper on things. DIY isn't always possible for everyone. that's why cheap alternatives like maaco are in business. if everyone out there wanted to spend $6000 on a paint job, guarantee the maaco quality wouldn't hack it... but for $500 and a few hours cleaning up over spray, it seemed like an acceptable temporary alternative. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## allmotorvr11 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

you said it. thanks for clearing that up


----------



## allmotorvr11 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (allmotorvr11)*

i get it back tomorrow. i will post pics


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (allmotorvr11)*

the white one is the one that got painted


----------



## vdubkid08 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

ttttttttttt


----------



## eurojolf (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: ____OFFICIAL MAACO paint job thread_____ (hover)*

i hate maaco. they can paint but they cant tape for shet


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

tape/prep it yourself


----------



## vdubkid08 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (FULLOFGLI)*

since macco has the $200 dollar or so paint job i was wondering what if i told them instead of painting the full car just to paint the inner parts of the hood /trunk/ doors/jams for that price?
aleast that way i can take it to a real shop to get the outside painted.


----------



## Super 180s (Nov 14, 2007)

g60vwr said:


> yep, usually a normal paint job, with nothing other than tape, scuff and spray is like 3500-4k


How does this break down into labour, materials etc? Seems like a lot, and essentially means that on the vast majority of cars once the original paint goes the car goes with it.

So to fix my little hatchback with some rust and panels needing straightening sounds like a $6k+ job!


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

Super 180s said:


> How does this break down into labour, materials etc? Seems like a lot, and essentially means that on the vast majority of cars once the original paint goes the car goes with it.
> 
> So to fix my little hatchback with some rust and panels needing straightening sounds like a $6k+ job!


Its like 90% labor.


----------



## WBBENKENcustomvdubs (Oct 17, 2006)

bottom line is you get what you pay for. if it's to be a show car or a trailer queen you don't look for short cuts. if it's a daily d and you don't want your girlfriend to ride around in your multi colored primered piece, then just make it one color put some cheap chinese wheels on it and sleep at night. it is,what it is. to you. PS- PPG rules! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

CISinjected said:


> Its like 90% labor.


This is obviously true :thumbup:

You just can't paint a car nowadays yourself (With all the materials,supplies,etc.) cheaper than what Maaco charges for a paint job. Do the bodywork yourself and have Maaco paint the car (I personally wont have Maaco paint my car). If the paint comes out good then the prep work was done correctly (Or the guy is a super awesome painter :laugh. If it comes out like $hit (Like hazes, scratches, imperfections, etc.), wet sanding can only do so much, then the prep work wasn't done properly or just bad paint (Since painting is said to be the easiest part of autobody, iam guessing its hard to F that up). :thumbup:


----------



## volks24 (Nov 3, 2007)

No, No, No.... painting is not the easiest part of auto body work. It can be to the right painter, The way I see it is that you have PAINTERS, who can tint, color match blend and pull off no buffers, meaning the car doesnt need to be buffed after painting. And you have APPLICATORS who just work at an Auto body shop tryin to be a painter ( such as Maaco ) I have had the oppertunity to work with a Macco applicator when my boss hired one as a back up painter. I swear he was color blind. needless to say he didnt last long. IM not saying im the best painter but I'd say im pretty damn good. I' been to 4 differant paint schools and am certified in 3 differant lines and have meet and scean some NASTY painters its not just something you can just do its an art and you need to have the nack for it. and taking you time in the prep being clean blowing everything off and clean it down again shows in the end :thumbup::thumbup: :beer::beer::beer: AND Glasurit Rules PPG is ok:thumbup:


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

volks24 said:


> *No, No, No.... painting is not the easiest part of auto body work*. It can be to the right painter, The way I see it is that you have PAINTERS, who can tint, color match blend and pull off no buffers, meaning the car doesnt need to be buffed after painting. And you have APPLICATORS who just work at an Auto body shop tryin to be a painter ( such as Maaco ) I have had the oppertunity to work with a Macco applicator when my boss hired one as a back up painter. I swear he was color blind. needless to say he didnt last long. IM not saying im the best painter but I'd say im pretty damn good. I' been to 4 differant paint schools and am certified in 3 differant lines and have meet and scean some NASTY painters its not just something you can just do its an art and you need to have the nack for it. and taking you time in the prep being clean blowing everything off and clean it down again shows in the end :thumbup::thumbup: :beer::beer::beer: AND Glasurit Rules PPG is ok:thumbup:


 So hold on.....so what is the easiest part of auto body, body prep or paint? How many hours are spent prepping the car for paint vs. shooting the entire car? I agree that it takes skill to color match, fade,etc. But at the end of the day you look at the bill and where is the labor? You can be the best painter in the world but if that car is not prepped right, the paint will definitely show the imperfections.


----------



## fmxbrando (Mar 8, 2008)

I think one of the points he's trying to get across is that although body work takes more time than painting, the painting itself (especially when color matching and shading/blending are required) takes a high degree of skill to do correctly.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

so does this mean maaco isnt worth taking my r32 bumper to get color matched uni black? i dont mind if the paint isnt that perfect since this is a DD but also i dont mind holding them accountable for warranty work. if its in the contract that they will do a certain job id like to hold them to that. ESPECIALLY if its gonna save me a few grand. so everyone is stating the key is prep right? so if im going this direction can someone link me to some diy preps? gracias


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Mar 5, 2010)

DUB_MANGv2 said:


> so does this mean maaco isnt worth taking my r32 bumper to get color matched uni black? i dont mind if the paint isnt that perfect since this is a DD but also i dont mind holding them accountable for warranty work. if its in the contract that they will do a certain job id like to hold them to that. ESPECIALLY if its gonna save me a few grand. so everyone is stating the key is prep right? so if im going this direction can someone link me to some diy preps? gracias


the money you're going to save ain't worth it. a REAL shop isn't going to charge much more.

just do it right that's a great car, do it justice!


----------

